# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  kiểm tra khi edit 1 cell trong datagridview

## khuongtrungkt1

vấn đề thế này. t có 1 datagridview t muốn khi sửa 1 cell trong datagridview xong thi kiểm tra dữ liệu vừa nhập , nếu thỏa điều kiện thì cho tiếp tục edit, còn nếu ko thỏa thì bôi đen cell vừa edit và ko cho thực hiện bất cứ thao tác j cho đến khi sửa đúng dữ liệu
vấn đề là khi ko thỏa điều kiện thì t ko biết cách bôi đen dữ liệu 1 cell và ko cho thực hiện bất cứ thao tác j cho đến khi sửa đúng dữ liệu trong cell đó
mong các bạn giúp đở !!!

----------

